# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Proroga al 9.7.2007 anche per versamenti INPS ?

## LucZan

Anche se non previsto espressamente, la proroga per i versamenti delle imposte vale anche per i versamenti acconto+saldo INPS ? 
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

Sì, in quanto la norma che ne disciplina i termini di versamento fa riferimento a quelli previsti per la dichiarazione dei redditi. Analogamente va considerato prorogato anche il termine per il versamento CCIAA. 
saluti   

> Anche se non previsto espressamente, la proroga per i versamenti delle imposte vale anche per i versamenti acconto+saldo INPS ? 
> Grazie

----------


## Oreste

Mi aggancio a questo post per chiedere se la proroga è prevista anche per i soggetti a cui si applicano i parametri, oltre che a quelli a cui si applicano gli studi di settore. 
grazie   

> Sì, in quanto la norma che ne disciplina i termini di versamento fa riferimento a quelli previsti per la dichiarazione dei redditi. Analogamente va considerato prorogato anche il termine per il versamento CCIAA. 
> saluti

----------


## swami

> Sì, in quanto la norma che ne disciplina i termini di versamento fa riferimento a quelli previsti per la dichiarazione dei redditi. Analogamente va considerato prorogato anche il termine per il versamento CCIAA. 
> saluti

  
credo che l'inps sia uscita con una circolare dove si dice che per i contributi inps nn vale la proroga, le camere di commercio invece devono ancora decidere  :Cool:   
mi date conferma? :Confused:

----------


## LucZan

In effetti la circolare Inps n. 92 pubblicata ieri utilizza ancora i termini originali:  http://www.inps.it/circolari/Circola...012-6-2007.htm 
Il D.P.C.M. in corso di pubblicazione sulla G.U. prevede  secondo quanto previsto dall’art. 12, comma 5, D.Lgs. n. 241/97, la possibilit&#224; di modificare i termini relativi al versamento di imposte. http://www.parlamento.it/leggi/deleghe/97241dl.htm 
Quindi come correttamente sostenuto da Sciuto i termini Inps seguono la stessa sorte e avranno automaticamente lo stesso termine di proroga (come si legge nella stessa circolare INPS):
".... si fa presente che, ai sensi del D.L.15 aprile 2002, n.63, convertito con modificazioni dalla legge 15 giugno 2002, n.112, i contributi afferenti la quota di reddito eccedente il minimale devono essere versati alle scadenze previste per il pagamento delle imposte sui redditi ......".

----------


## LucZan

-  

> Mi aggancio a questo post per chiedere se la proroga &#232; prevista anche per i soggetti a cui si applicano i parametri, oltre che a quelli a cui si applicano gli studi di settore. 
> grazie

  Secondo la http://www.agenziaentrate.it/ilwwcm/...o_scadenze.pdf
la proroga &#232; stata concessa esclusivamente ai soggetti a cui si applicano gli studi di settore (e per i motivi specifici indicati nello stesso comunicato: consentire una pi&#249; approfondita valutazione ed una corretta applicazione della normativa.....). 
Riporto il passo specifico:
"Studi settore: I contribuenti ai quali si applicano gli studi di settore avranno quest'anno 20 giorni di tempo in piu' a partire dal 19 giugno per effettuare i versamenti. I 20 giorni si intendono prorogati anche relativamente alla maggiorazione dello 0,4 per cento. La decisione e' stata annunciata dal vice ministro dell'Economia Vincenzo Visco. In pratica l'esecutivo ha deciso di concedere un maggior tempo per consentire ai contribuenti e agli intermediari una piu' approfondita valutazione ed una corretta applicazione della nuova normativa sugli studi di settore. E cio' tenuto anche conto che la prossima settimana sara' emanata una circolare dell'Agenzia delle entrate che individuera' ulteriori criteri di marginalita' economica accanto a specifiche condizioni di esercizio dell'attivita' economica per le quali possono essere neutralizzati gli effetti degli indicatori di normalita' introdotti con l'ultima finanziaria."

----------


## STE75

A questo proposito vorrei sepere: come ci si comporta per le persone fisiche (soci di societa' di persone, imprese famigliari)? Faccio pagare loro le tasse al 18/06?
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

Rispondo sia a te sia ad Oreste: la proroga non interessa questi soggetti. 
saluti     

> A questo proposito vorrei sepere: come ci si comporta per le persone fisiche (soci di societa' di persone, imprese famigliari)? Faccio pagare loro le tasse al 18/06?
> Grazie

----------


## STE75

Grazie. La mia era una domanda piu' che altro provocatoria.
Cosa faccio se poi cambia il calcolo degli studi e, per miracolo, diminuisce l'imorto dell'adeguamento? Intanto i soci hanno pagato sulla base dei calcoli precedenti...Uff

----------


## Alessandra

E se chi ha una quota di partecipazione in snc ed è una impresa individuale... la proroga c'è al 09.07.07 perchè ha P.IVA e soggetto a studi di settore.
Ale :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## LucZan

La proroga riguarda gli imprenditori ed i lavoratori autonomi interessati dagli studi di settore e conseguentemente i soci ed i collaboratori dell'impresa familiare, i soci di societ&#224; di capitale trasparenti, i soci di associazioni professionali.
La proroga non riguarda i versamenti dovuti dalle persone fisiche "private" e dai soggetti di grandi dimensioni esclusi, per definizione,  dagli studi di settore, i soggetti tenuti all'applicazione dei parametri.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Confermo, ho riletto il DPCM.  :Smile:     

> La proroga riguarda gli imprenditori ed i lavoratori autonomi interessati dagli studi di settore e conseguentemente i soci ed i collaboratori dell'impresa familiare, i soci di società di capitale trasparenti, i soci di associazioni professionali.
> La proroga non riguarda i versamenti dovuti dalle persone fisiche "private" e dai soggetti di grandi dimensioni esclusi, per definizione,  dagli studi di settore, i soggetti tenuti all'applicazione dei parametri.

----------


## fabio006

> Rispondo sia a te sia ad Oreste: la proroga non interessa questi soggetti. 
> saluti

  Scusate se richiedo una risposta già data, ma il mio commercialista (io lavoro in una sas) dice che i soci della sas usufruiscono della proroga di 20 giorni per il pagamento dell'irpef sul reddito del 2006. E' effettivamente così? Qui rischio di far pagare le tasse ai soci in ritardo..... :EEK!:   
Grazie e saluti.

----------


## MARGARET

scusate mi dite dove posso trovare il testo del dpcm che parla della proroga? io non lo trovo neanche sul sito del governo...
grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

i soci della sas usufruiscono della proroga, per  cui possono pagare saldo e acconto sia entro il 9/7, sia, con lo 0.4% di maggiorazione, entro l' 8/8. 
Sarebbe bene non ripetere le domande a cui è stato già risposto ....  :Smile:  
saluti   

> Scusate se richiedo una risposta già data, ma il mio commercialista (io lavoro in una sas) dice che i soci della sas usufruiscono della proroga di 20 giorni per il pagamento dell'irpef sul reddito del 2006. E' effettivamente così? Qui rischio di far pagare le tasse ai soci in ritardo.....  
> Grazie e saluti.

----------


## Sezz

Anch'io faccio un passo indietro: il dcpm è già stato emanato e quindi è già effettiva la proroga di 20 gg oppure siamo fermi ancora alle notizie e aspettiamo ancora l'emanazione? 
Grazie. 
Stefano

----------


## danilo sciuto

A me risulta che la proroga non è ancora effettiva: il DPCM è in corso di pubblicazione.    

> Anch'io faccio un passo indietro: il dcpm è già stato emanato e quindi è già effettiva la proroga di 20 gg oppure siamo fermi ancora alle notizie e aspettiamo ancora l'emanazione? 
> Grazie. 
> Stefano

----------


## MARGARET

allora se ci basiamo solo sul comunicato stampa dell'agenzia delle entrate non leggo niente in merito a soci di società con studi di settore ecc. ecc.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

salve a tutti, 
Italia Oggi pag. 31 di stamane afferma che solo Visco a firmato il DPCM. Credo che comunque la proroga si possa considerare ufficiale, vista l'ondata di proteste in corso sui nuovi Studi. 
Il secondo comma, poi, stabilisce che la proroga si applica anche ai soci di societ&#224; di persone e ai soci di srl trasparente, visti i richiami agli artt. 5 e 116 del TUIR. 
Buon lavoro a tutti

----------


## roby

PROROGA VERSAMENTI UNICO: Comunicato Stampa Agenzia Entrate del 15/06/2007
Testo: I contribuenti ai quali si applicano gli studi di settore avranno 20 giorni di tempo in piu' per versare il saldo 2006 delle imposte risultanti dalla dichiarazione dei redditi e l'eventuale primo acconto 2007. L'Agenzia delle Entrate conferma quanto gia' annunciato nei giorni scorsi sottolineando che il relativo Dpcm e' gia' stato firmato dal presidente del Consiglio Romano Prodi e sara' pubblicato sulla Gazzetta Ufficiale secondo i tempi tecnici previsti. Viene stabilito che la scadenza del 18 giugno slitta al 9 luglio, mentre dal 10 luglio all'8 agosto sara' possibile effettuare i versamenti con la maggiorazione dello 0,4 per cento. La proroga si applica anche ai contribuenti soggetti agli studi di settore che partecipano a societa', associazioni e imprese.

----------


## Speedy

> PROROGA VERSAMENTI UNICO: Comunicato Stampa Agenzia Entrate del 15/06/2007
> Testo: I contribuenti ai quali si applicano gli studi di settore avranno 20 giorni di tempo in piu' per versare il saldo 2006 delle imposte risultanti dalla dichiarazione dei redditi e l'eventuale primo acconto 2007. L'Agenzia delle Entrate conferma quanto gia' annunciato nei giorni scorsi sottolineando che il relativo Dpcm e' gia' stato firmato dal presidente del Consiglio Romano Prodi e sara' pubblicato sulla Gazzetta Ufficiale secondo i tempi tecnici previsti. Viene stabilito che la scadenza del 18 giugno slitta al 9 luglio, mentre dal 10 luglio all'8 agosto sara' possibile effettuare i versamenti con la maggiorazione dello 0,4 per cento.
> La proroga si applica anche ai contribuenti soggetti agli studi di settore che partecipano a societa', associazioni e imprese.

  Trovo divertente l'ultima riga del comunicato stampa: :Big Grin:   
Mi sembra di capire che il presupposto del rinvio &#232; che:
1- Il contribuente deve essere soggetto agli studi di settore
2- Lo stesso contribuente, che deve essere soggetto agli studi di settore, deve partecipare a societ&#224; ecc. 
Ma i soci partecipanti alle societ&#224; o alle associazioni, ma che non sono singolarmente soggetti agli studi di settore, che fine fanno ?  A loro si applica la proroga ?  Da quello che leggo sembrerebbe di no. 
Evviva.

----------


## Ornella P.

Anche io risponderei di no. 
Io invece ho un'altra perplessità: fino a qualche giorno fa, leggevo in una delle circolari SEAC che la proroga è valida anche per i soggetti che sono POTENZIALMENTE destinatari degli studi di settore, ovvero anche se essi per il 2006 non lo sono (esempio, soggetti al primo anno di attività). Oggi ho letto (Italia Oggi del 14/6) che questi soggetti non sono "prorogati".
Vi risulta ? 
ciao   

> Trovo divertente l'ultima riga del comunicato stampa:  
> Mi sembra di capire che il presupposto del rinvio è che:
> 1- Il contribuente deve essere soggetto agli studi di settore
> 2- Lo stesso contribuente, che deve essere soggetto agli studi di settore, deve partecipare a società ecc. 
> Ma i soci partecipanti alle società o alle associazioni, ma che non sono singolarmente soggetti agli studi di settore, che fine fanno ?  A loro si applica la proroga ?  Da quello che leggo sembrerebbe di no. 
> Evviva.

----------


## LucZan

http://www.gestionale.toscana.it/node/176
riporta che:
"I soggetti interessati alla proroga sono i contribuenti titolari di reddito d’impresa e di lavoro autonomo, che esercitano attivit&#224; per le quali sono elaborati gli studi di settore". 
Quindi criterio oggettivo: si prescinde dalla concreta applicazione dello studio di settore, collegata allo stato di attivit&#224; del singolo soggetto.
Il criterio minimo e sufficiente &#232; che siano attivit&#224; per le quali siano elaborati gli studi di settore, anche se non concretamente applicati. 
Contro gli eventuali ammutinamenti di massa, segnalo: http://www.agenziaentrate.it/ilwwcm/...8/cs150607.pdf

----------


## danilo sciuto

Concordo sull'applicazione della proroga, ma allora perch&#232; la stampa specializzata esclude dalla proroga i soggetti a cui fa riferimento Ornella P. ??  :Mad:   
Concordo pure sugli "ammutinamenti di massa", che coinvolgono ingiustamente i contribuenti, unici soggetti non responsabili di questa baraonda !!! 
Spiace constatare che l'input a questo ammutinamento sia stato dato a livello addirittura nazionale. 
Io sono contro il fisco, ma mai contro il contribuente. Scusatemi.   

> http://www.gestionale.toscana.it/node/176
> riporta che:
> "I soggetti interessati alla proroga sono i contribuenti titolari di reddito d’impresa e di lavoro autonomo, che esercitano attivit&#224; per le quali sono elaborati gli studi di settore". 
> Quindi criterio oggettivo: si prescinde dalla concreta applicazione dello studio di settore, collegata allo stato di attivit&#224; del singolo soggetto.
> Il criterio minimo e sufficiente &#232; che siano attivit&#224; per le quali siano elaborati gli studi di settore, anche se non concretamente applicati. 
> Contro gli eventuali ammutinamenti di massa, segnalo: http://www.agenziaentrate.it/ilwwcm/...8/cs150607.pdf

----------


## LucZan

Concordo con la bailamme che si &#232; creata anche da parte della stampa specializzata.
Penso si potranno, in ogni caso,  invocare tranquillamente le "obiettive condizioni di incertezza sulla portata e sull'ambito di applicazione della norma tributaria" e la "collaborazione e buona fede", cos&#236; come espressamente recitato nello Statuto del Contribuente (art. 10, co. 3) http://www.finanze.it/dossier_temati.../art10l212.pdf
O meglio ancora il co. 2, art. ult. cit.:
"Non sono irrogate sanzioni ne' richiesti interessi moratori al contribuente, qualora egli si sia conformato a indicazioni contenute in atti dell'amministrazione finanziaria, ancorche' successivamente modificate dall'amministrazione medesima, o qualora il suo comportamento risulti posto in essere a seguito di fatti direttamente conseguenti a ritardi, omissioni od errori dell'amministrazione stessa" 
Riguardo alla tutela dell'affidamento e della buona fede:
"La Giurisprudenza ha dettato importanti chiarimenti in ordine alla portata e alle implicazioni giuridiche del principio di tutela dell’affidamento e della buona fede del contribuente.
La Corte di Cassazione - Sezione V - con la Sentenza del 10/12/2002 n. 17576, ha affermato che i casi di tutela espressamente enunciati dall’art. 10, comma 2 (irrogazione di sanzioni e richiesta di interessi), sono meramente esemplificativi e legati a ipotesi ritenute maggiormente frequenti.
La regola, dunque, ha portata generale ed &#232; destinata a disciplinare una serie indeterminata di casi concreti.
Ha precisato, inoltre, che il principio della tutela del legittimo affidamento del cittadino nella sicurezza giuridica trova il suo fondamento nel principio costituzionale di “eguaglianza dei cittadini dinanzi alla legge” (art. 3 Cost.). In forza della regola dell' “interpretazione adeguatrice a Costituzione” l’affidamento &#232;, pertanto, applicabile anche ai rapporti tributari sorti in epoca anteriore all’entrata in vigore dello Statuto del contribuente.
La stessa Corte di Cassazione (Sezione V) nella Sentenza del 14/02/2002 n. 2133, ha precisato che le circolari ministeriali su materie tributarie non sono fonte di diritti ed obblighi. Pertanto, qualora il contribuente si sia conformato ad un'interpretazione erronea fornita dall'amministrazione in una circolare (successivamente modificata), in base al principio di tutela dell'affidamento &#232; esclusa soltanto l'irrogazione delle relative sanzioni."

----------


## danilo sciuto

Se ho capito bene, citi lo statuto del contribuente per appoggiarvisi se arriveranno sanzioni a quei contribuenti che si sono avvalsi della proroga e invece non ne potevano usufruire (come appunto i contribuenti al primo esercizio)?   

> Concordo con la bailamme che si è creata anche da parte della stampa specializzata.
> Penso si potranno, in ogni caso,  invocare tranquillamente le "obiettive condizioni di incertezza sulla portata e sull'ambito di applicazione della norma tributaria" e la "collaborazione e buona fede", così come espressamente recitato nello Statuto del Contribuente (art. 10, co. 3) http://www.finanze.it/dossier_temati.../art10l212.pdf
> O meglio ancora il co. 2, art. ult. cit.:
> "Non sono irrogate sanzioni ne' richiesti interessi moratori al contribuente, qualora egli si sia conformato a indicazioni contenute in atti dell'amministrazione finanziaria, ancorche' successivamente modificate dall'amministrazione medesima, o qualora il suo comportamento risulti posto in essere a seguito di fatti direttamente conseguenti a ritardi, omissioni od errori dell'amministrazione stessa" 
> Riguardo alla tutela dell'affidamento e della buona fede:
> "La Giurisprudenza ha dettato importanti chiarimenti in ordine alla portata e alle implicazioni giuridiche del principio di tutela dellaffidamento e della buona fede del contribuente.
> La Corte di Cassazione - Sezione V - con la Sentenza del 10/12/2002 n. 17576, ha affermato che i casi di tutela espressamente enunciati dallart. 10, comma 2 (irrogazione di sanzioni e richiesta di interessi), sono meramente esemplificativi e legati a ipotesi ritenute maggiormente frequenti.
> La regola, dunque, ha portata generale ed è destinata a disciplinare una serie indeterminata di casi concreti.
> Ha precisato, inoltre, che il principio della tutela del legittimo affidamento del cittadino nella sicurezza giuridica trova il suo fondamento nel principio costituzionale di eguaglianza dei cittadini dinanzi alla legge (art. 3 Cost.). In forza della regola dell' interpretazione adeguatrice a Costituzione laffidamento è, pertanto, applicabile anche ai rapporti tributari sorti in epoca anteriore allentrata in vigore dello Statuto del contribuente.
> La stessa Corte di Cassazione (Sezione V) nella Sentenza del 14/02/2002 n. 2133, ha precisato che le circolari ministeriali su materie tributarie non sono fonte di diritti ed obblighi. Pertanto, qualora il contribuente si sia conformato ad un'interpretazione erronea fornita dall'amministrazione in una circolare (successivamente modificata), in base al principio di tutela dell'affidamento è esclusa soltanto l'irrogazione delle relative sanzioni."

----------


## LucZan

Finch&#232; non &#232; pubblicato il Decreto purtroppo non si pu&#242; confermare nulla.
Certo a livello teorico, vedrei in questo caso indubbiamente gli estremi per l'applicazione dello Statuto del Contribuente: la formulazione del Decreto e parte della stampa specializzata fanno riferimento alle attivit&#224; "per le quali sono elaborati gli studi di settore".
Altro esempio:
Le societ&#224; in liquidazione devono compilare lo studio di settore, se previsto per il loro codice attivit&#224; e non il solo modello INE, certamente non essendo attive non possono e/o non devono essere n&#232; congrue n&#232; coerenti (rimangono comunque soggette al controllo di operativit&#224; come societ&#224; di comodo), in quanto compilano lo studio con sole finalit&#224; di monitoraggio dei dati non contabili.
Pertanto un socio di societ&#224; in liquidazione con codice attivit&#224; soggetto a studi di settore (che paradossalmente non esercita pi&#249; quest'attivit&#224; ma neppure alcun'altra) beneficia della proroga ?
La societ&#224; applica o meglio compila solo lo studio di settore per i dati non contabili, ma non deve adeguarvisi ...... (almeno cos&#236; ho interpretato).

----------


## ROBERTO5096

a liquidare le imposte entro il 18/06 o il 9/07 ?  :Frown:  
abbiamo appena finito i l'ici, i 730 e i red, e stiamo preparando la denuncia per l'accisa per gli autotrasportatori..... :EEK!:  
beh, più di 15 ore al giorno proprio non riesco a fare !!!! Fortunati voi che potete liquidare l'unico entro il 18/06 !!!!!  :Mad:

----------


## seta

> a liquidare le imposte entro il 18/06 o il 9/07 ?  
> abbiamo appena finito i l'ici, i 730 e i red, e stiamo preparando la denuncia per l'accisa per gli autotrasportatori..... 
> beh, più di 15 ore al giorno proprio non riesco a fare !!!! Fortunati voi che potete liquidare l'unico entro il 18/06 !!!!!

  Concordo con te, soprattutto se lavori all'interno di un piccolo studio come il mio dove devi fare praticamente tutto, si fa veramente fatica a stare il passo con tutte le scadenze!!!
E per fortuna che anche ai clienti va bene pagare a luglio come la maggiorazione, così ci lasciano un pò più di tempo per finire tutto! 
ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

Il problema si pone quando ti dicono "Io voglio pagare il 18/6 perchè non voglio dare un euro in più di quel che devo allo Stato"  :Big Grin:  
E mica gli puoi dare torto ..... gli puoi dire che lo 0,40% ce lo metti tu !?   

> Concordo con te, soprattutto se lavori all'interno di un piccolo studio come il mio dove devi fare praticamente tutto, si fa veramente fatica a stare il passo con tutte le scadenze!!!
> E per fortuna che anche ai clienti va bene pagare a luglio come la maggiorazione, così ci lasciano un pò più di tempo per finire tutto! 
> ciao

----------


## seta

> Il problema si pone quando ti dicono "Io voglio pagare il 18/6 perchè non voglio dare un euro in più di quel che devo allo Stato"  
> E mica gli puoi dare torto ..... gli puoi dire che lo 0,40% ce lo metti tu !?

  Neanche per sogno.......quelli del 18/6 sono sempre gli stessi e sono i primi ad essere elaborati......per mia fortuna non sono molti 
ciao

----------


## ROBERTO5096

Ma cerco di convincerli con un fucile caricato a pallettoni !!!!!  :Smile:   :Big Grin:   :EEK!:

----------

